# Video: Intro to Kontakt Scripting: Adding your First Knob + FREE KONTAKT INSTRUMENT



## Dave Hilowitz (Oct 4, 2018)

In this video, I cover one of the most basic aspects of Kontakt scripting: creating knobs to control instrument parameters. In particular, I use this occasion to add a lowpass filter with cutoff and resonance knobs to a Korg Volca Keys sample library (FREE). This video is a great starting point for anyone looking to get into KSP scripting.


----------



## ReelToLogic (Oct 14, 2018)

I've been thinking about doing some light scripting but have no Kontakt scripting experience and this is just want I needed to get started. You have outstanding teaching skills. Thanks for posting this!


----------

